
CloudFlare hurt our SEO, so we built our own half-assed CDN using AWS+Nginx - jitbit
https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/281-cloudflare-seo-and-building-my-own-caching-proxy-with-nginx/
======
QuinnyPig
Ah yes, sex work jokes in 2019. That's going to resonate well.

